# Japanese Sex Story



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

A Japanese couple is arguing about how to perform highly erotic sex:

Husband:- "Sukitaki. mojitaka!"

Wife replies:- "Kowanini! mowi janakpa!"

Husband says angrily:- "Toka a anji rodi roumi yakoo!" 

Wife on her knees literally begging:- "Mimi nakoundinda tinkouji!"

Husband shouts angrily:- "Na miaou kina Tim kouji!" 



I can't believe you just sat there trying to read this.

You don't know Japanese.

You'll read anything as long as it's about sex...

Sometimes I do worry about you.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

You forgot about Google Translate. And it's HOT!


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Shoot! I really needed that continuation/ending LOL


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Yep, I'm busted.....


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Urinal Cake, you suck LOL


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

TG said:


> Urinal Cake, you suck LOL


And I cooperated with him. I'm so ashamed.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

:vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

TG said:


> Shoot! I really needed that continuation/ending LOL


Did you need to...-struggling not to laugh- FINISH? Bahahaha


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

jim-henscheli said:


> Did you need to...-struggling not to laugh- FINISH? Bahahaha


Holy Japanese nonsense phrases masquerading as pornography, Batman! LOL.


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

At least there was a happy ending. 


Sent from my iPad using Technology before it is shut down.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

:vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

TG said:


> Urinal Cake, you suck LOL


Yup I do, don't we all?


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Urinal Cake said:


> A Japanese couple is arguing about how to perform highly erotic sex:
> 
> Husband:- "Sukitaki. mojitaka!"
> 
> ...


Wife is a Jap... I tried saying it to her, she gave me dirty looks... She probably thinks that I finally snapped.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

6811 said:


> Wife is a Jap... I tried saying it to her, she gave me dirty looks... She probably thinks that I finally snapped.


Do you know what you demanded that she do????
OMG....


----------

